# What Saw do I need to cut this Huge Oak Tree?



## trook1 (Oct 17, 2022)

I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).

For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick? 

Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Oct 17, 2022)

you could do it with a 28” bar just line up your cuts. Bring some wedges.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 17, 2022)

Are you asking if you should buy a 661 just to buck one tree? If so as much as I love buying saws the answer would be no. Since you have a 462 just get a longer bar and take it easy to allow it to oil the chain. It will cut it. If you are looking for an excuse to get a bigger saw (who isn't) then buy a 661 and a 36" and have fun.


----------



## cookies (Oct 17, 2022)

Work from the top to the base removing the weight from the root ball,that 462 shoulf pull a 32" bar for a few cuts just let it idle for a few minutes between cuts to let it cool and let the saw pull itself along while picking it up every so often to clear chips. You might get lucky near the base and have it stand back up as a 10 foot high stump saving you some cutting. Use 2-3 wedges to hold the cuts open as you go deeper into the trunk.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 17, 2022)

cookies said:


> Work from the top to the base removing the weight from the root ball,that 462 shoulf pull a 32" bar for a few cuts just let it idle for a few minutes between cuts to let it cool and let the saw pull itself along while picking it up every so often to clear chips. You might get lucky near the base and have it stand back up as a 10 foot high stump saving you some cutting. Use 2-3 wedges to hold the cuts open as you go deeper into the trunk.


Be dayam careful if she wants to stand back up. There has been more than one fellow killed or injured when that happens. That root ball in the right situation has a ton of stored energy and can be deadly.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Bill G (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like a few days of fun with the 394xp and the 42" bar I normally use for milling....
I'll echo Bill, check out that root ball pretty good, before cutting. Actually I'd haul in a mini and get all the dirt off the root ball first. Take a bunch of the upper branches off, see how it's sitting then go from there. Pictures never do it justice. Lots of good cord wood there though.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 17, 2022)

661 with a 36 or 42, skip tooth and let er eat. 
Though your 462 with a 32 will do the job, just little more finesse on the fat bits. z

Keep a sharp chain in either saw, dull chains in big wood will cook a saw in a hurry.


----------



## trook1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Are you asking if you should buy a 661 just to buck one tree? If so as much as I love buying saws the answer would be no. Since you have a 462 just get a longer bar and take it easy to allow it to oil the chain. It will cut it. If you are looking for an excuse to get a bigger saw (who isn't) then buy a 661 and a 36" and have fun.


Bill, I have thought about buying a 661 a few times for other situations I have had, but _I _have not pulled the trigger. As much as I would like to buy one for this tree alone, I'm not sure the wife would be happy about that!! Besides, I thought we are supposed to LOOK for excuses to buy another saw. CAD and all....


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 17, 2022)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


Well, I once cut up a huge Eucalyptus…6’ across…with an 031 and 20” bar, lol…was what I had 
would I want to repeat? Hell no 
clear our as much of the crap shown around that thing first…have a weed wacker? Then, start at the top and work toward the main trunk.


----------



## JPCalifornia (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like the perfect opportunity to buy the big saw you’ve always wanted...


----------



## Captain Bruce (Oct 17, 2022)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


Your 462 will eat that big chunk of wood for breakfast. Work from both sides once you are making wheels. You will be working top down anyway....


----------



## sean donato (Oct 17, 2022)

Never been a fan of the top down approach. You know its gonna stand up eventually, or at least stands a good chance. I like the thin it out, see how it's supported and get the root ball off. Hence my suggestion to get a mini. Heck even renting a 14k lb machine for a week isn't bad money. Clear that dirt off. Get the brush and little crap cleaned off. Go from there.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 17, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Never been a fan of the top down approach. You know its gonna stand up eventually, or at least stands a good chance. I like the thin it out, see how it's supported and get the root ball off. Hence my suggestion to get a mini. Heck even renting a 14k lb machine for a week isn't bad money. Clear that dirt off. Get the brush and little crap cleaned off. Go from there.


Well, I’ve usually modified the top down approach in that way. The tree will tell you when the balance point has been reached. Once the smaller branches are out of the way a round at a time from there until it starts to lift. Then, cut it off the stump like in some of those vids…very carefully


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Oct 17, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Your 462 will eat that big chunk of wood for breakfast. Work from both sides once you are making wheels. You will be working top down anyway....


Id still get a 32 for that saw and go slowly, pulling out of a big cut every now and then, Erving it up to get more oil to the chain.
remember Mac showing how to down a tree that size…with a 16” Echo 400?


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 18, 2022)

ya all... its easier to cut the root wad off before messing with the rest of it, the trunk will be more then enough support to keep the wad from squishing you, and its more then likely to roll back into the hole anyway, if it don't, so you leave 4-5 of trunk to keep the wad in place and take the rest. 
the alternative is to get down to the last nitty grit of the trunk, take that last critical round off, and the wad either stands up, possibly taking you with it, or, worst case if flops towards you with nothing there to hide under. But what do I know I just do this at least once a month often multiple times a day. 

Each tree is different, so take it all with a grain of salt, if it was on a hill of some sort then I would leave more attached to the wad and just forget about it, whatever happens have a good escape path before you start gnawing on stuff close to the wad, and get all the damned branches off that could hook, you and then chuck you into the woods somewhere to be found by wild critters and some poor hunter 20 years from now.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 18, 2022)

trook1, with all due respect your question suggests that you are inexperienced with a blowdown of this size. If you are experienced, you can skip from here down to the last paragraph. If not, continue. 

Reading a root ball is tricky. If it falls forward it can crush you. If it stands up it has many ways to kill/hurt you. If it rolls, it can kill/hurt you. The top has its own hazards. Studying the root ball should be your first priority. Studying the top is next. Evaluating the probable effect and interaction of both should be done before you touch it with a saw. In summary, finding* and maintaining* a balance is critical from a safety perspective. 

*Generally speaking*, to prevent getting crushed, before doing any cutting you can secure the root ball towards the hole with some rigging to something heavy enough to hold it and if using equipment, it should be located far enough away that it won't get hit if the root ball falls back towards the hole. To find the balance, I _usually_ whittled the top down (as it is _usually_ most stable with the root ball intact) to a point where the stem is still balancing the root ball *but not beyond* a point where the stem lifts or will roll when you sever the root ball. Then sever the *secured* root ball at a point as near to the root ball that you can *safely* stand should it fall forward or roll. This should leave you with a stem that can be moved or bucked in place. These are all judgment calls that are more important than 661 vs. 462. 

As to the saws, I don't own a 661 or a 462 but either should be able to do the job. In my opinion. the longer the bar the better so long as the saw can handle it. A 661 should have no problem with a 36" bar. I don't know about a 462. Personally, I would go no shorter than a 32" given the risks of that huge root ball. If this is a one-time deal to justify a bigger saw, I would give a 500i a serious look.

Be extremely careful.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 18, 2022)

after checking the pics again, FO SHO cut the root wad off first. it will flop down with very little drama, leave enough room to fit comfortable between the wad and saw, and clear a good path, you'll be fine.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 18, 2022)

Let me quickly explain that what I mean by whittling the top down is taking out the branches, particularly the overhead ones. I am not suggesting that you shorten the stem before severing the root ball. 

Ron


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Oct 18, 2022)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


what the heck buy 661 and an 881 too. . yup watch the root ball. I have cut blow downs up for people, and have cut at the base and let it stand up. biggest tree i have bucked up, 5ft up from base my 5ft b/c on my 084 barely cut threw it. have fun and stay safe on whatever route you take. and post the pics of your progress.


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 18, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> what the heck buy 661 and an 881 too. . yup watch the root ball. I have cut blow downs up for people, and have cut at the base and let it stand up. biggest tree i have bucked up, 5ft up from base my 5ft b/c on my 084 barely cut threw it. have fun and stay safe on whatever route you take. and post the pics of your progress.



This answer beat me to it.

I was just about to say, if you are buying a saw for this job go the whole hog and get an 088/880/881. And a big .404 bar and chain.

If you don't think you will use it much then a Farmertec Holzfforma G888 clone will probably do, and will save you some money. The clone will be easier to justify to the wife.

Everyone here will help you buy a new saw/spend your money!


----------



## trook1 (Oct 18, 2022)

rwoods said:


> trook1, with all due respect your question suggests that you are inexperienced with a blowdown of this size. If you are experienced, you can skip from here down to the last paragraph. If not, continue.
> 
> Reading a root ball is tricky. If it falls forward it can crush you. If it stands up it has many ways to kill/hurt you. If it rolls, it can kill/hurt you. The top has its own hazards. Studying the root ball should be your first priority. Studying the top is next. Evaluating the probable effect and interaction of both should be done before you touch it with a saw. In summary, finding* and maintaining* a balance is critical from a safety perspective.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Ron. Great summary. I have been cutting blowdowns fairly often, and that makes up the overwhelming bulk of my experience. However, this is the largest blowdown I have experienced, by far, in my 51 years, and yes it makes me a little nervous. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## trook1 (Oct 18, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> what the heck buy 661 and an 881 too. . yup watch the root ball. I have cut blow downs up for people, and have cut at the base and let it stand up. biggest tree i have bucked up, 5ft up from base my 5ft b/c on my 084 barely cut threw it. have fun and stay safe on whatever route you take. and post the pics of your progress.


LOL. That's a great plan. A 661 AND 881 just in case!!


----------



## Joseph W Santora (Oct 18, 2022)

Your present saw is too small.
Get an estimate on the removal. 
Show it to the wife. 
Justification for new saw.


----------



## trook1 (Oct 18, 2022)

Joseph W Santora said:


> Your present saw is too small.
> Get an estimate on the removal.
> Show it to the wife.
> Justification for new saw.


Joseph, I am already ahead of you!! I have a friend with a tree removal company who will get me an estimate. I imagine the estimate will easily justify a new saw.  I may even have him make a cut or two for me to minimize the the danger. The best of both worlds........


----------



## cookies (Oct 18, 2022)

Being nervous is a good thing, when you are no longer nervous you become a lot more likely to make dangerous decisions or go too fast. I knew my suggestion to let the stump pop up would spur reactions to its dangers but when is anything involving a running chainsaw not dangerous. If you have access to equipment a pile of dirt pushed up behind the root ball will stop or limit the spring action of the stump when separated or simply allow the tree to remain down for several months to allow the roots and soil time to deform reducing their stored energy. Even power washing the root ball then cutting the roots off will reduce the stored force to return upright.
If you can set a few logs under that trunk to keep it off the ground when separated from the root ball and supporting branches it will help keep your saw out of the dirt.


----------



## JPCalifornia (Oct 19, 2022)

You know guys, it’s time to turn the tables on the wives... buy the damn saw you want/need, and tell your wife she’s cut off if she starts in on ya!.. It’s not like you’ve gone behind her back a bought a two hundred thousand dollar Maserati


----------



## Bill G (Oct 19, 2022)

JPCalifornia said:


> You know guys, it’s time to turn the tables on the wives... buy the damn saw you want/need, and tell your wife she’s cut off if she starts in on ya!.. It’s not like you’ve gone behind her back a bought a two hundred thousand dollar Maserati


That is when you get a knock at the door December 23rd 2017 and it is a process server handing you a notice no man that loves his wife wants to get. Trust me your life is near the drain at that point. been there living that 24-7-365 and wishing the ride would end.


----------



## JPCalifornia (Oct 19, 2022)

If my wife, who I do love, wanted to divorce me over buying a chainsaw, I’d realize right there are problems are way bigger than a couple a grand I might spend on an MS880 or something similar... a divorce over 2k...? If that’s the case, you should be the one to file for divorce, and file tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bill G (Oct 19, 2022)

JPCalifornia said:


> If my wife, who I do love, wanted to divorce me over buying a chainsaw, I’d realize right there are problems are way bigger than a couple a grand I might spend on an MS880 or something similar... a divorce over 2k...? If that’s the case, you should be the one to file for divorce, and file tomorrow morning!


True but when your collection tops 1000 saws they get a bit upset They still are upset when you agree to cut in half.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> True been when your collection tops 1000 saws they get a bit upset They still are when you agree to cut in half.


Behaviorally people can make changes Bill but personality is probably the best indication of what future actions will happen. 
Honestly the man who collects 1000s saws is the problem, not the saws.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 19, 2022)

I own an 088 that I would happily spend the day cutting that tree up with, there might be a member on here who lives close to you with an old 6-8 cube saw who wouldn't mind coming out for a day and exercising some big saws.
It would be fun to put some old homelite and McCulloch saws in there too.


----------



## ROME K/G (Oct 19, 2022)

090 59" bar


----------



## sean donato (Oct 19, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I own an 088 that I would happily spend the day cutting that tree up with, there might be a member on here who lives close to you with an old 6-8 cube saw who wouldn't mind coming out for a day and exercising some big saws.
> It would be fun to put some old homelite and McCulloch saws in there too.


Shame he isn't closer, I'm on the tail end of my 10 day work week, weekend coming up. Would be a blast to get a group of guys together from here to tackle a tree like that.


----------



## Hermio (Oct 19, 2022)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


I would suggest just getting a longer bar and a full skip tooth chain, and baby the saw through the cut.


----------



## Hermio (Oct 19, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Never been a fan of the top down approach. You know its gonna stand up eventually, or at least stands a good chance. I like the thin it out, see how it's supported and get the root ball off. Hence my suggestion to get a mini. Heck even renting a 14k lb machine for a week isn't bad money. Clear that dirt off. Get the brush and little crap cleaned off. Go from there.


The root ball can still move violently. Just have to be very careful.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 19, 2022)

Hermio said:


> The root ball can still move violently. Just have to be very careful.


I'm well aware of that, still wouldn't change how I would tackle it. Which I mentioned pretty early on. Clean up the root ball so it can be properly assessed, clean up the top branches so the rest of the tree can be assessed, then plan on how to get rid of the root ball. I'm no fan of 10+ feet of tree standing back from a root ball flopping back down. Much less chance of injury to clean up so you can see what your up against, then deal with the most problematic part of the tree, the root ball. I've done this method quite often, although this would be an abnormally large tree, the method works. 
The pictures can be deceiving, however the trunk looks to be on the ground, this simplifies things some what. The top needs addressed to mitigate/eliminate any chance of it rolling, then the root ball it's self. I prefer them to flop back in the hole they came out of, but in this case with the dirt still attached, getting a machine in to clear the dirt from the root ball, then deciding of your going to prop the root ball or let it flop will be pretty easy. I don't have a good way of estimating the weight of the root ball, but if I could get a 14-18k lb machine in there, loose most the dirt, I'd be inclined to use the machine to keep the root ball in position sever the trunk and then flop the root ball back in position with the machine.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 19, 2022)

There was a time not to long ago, I would have said just give me my saw and I will be fine. Then the list grew to include plastic wedges and something heavy of iron to whack them. Then a rope and a 4wd truck … . Now I ask myself is my tractor big enough. I must be getting old. 

I don’t know what heavy equipment trook1 has available, but if he has it, then use it.

Ron


----------



## Billhook (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## StihlPotlicker (Oct 20, 2022)

trook1 said:


> LOL. That's a great plan. A 661 AND 881 just in case!!





JPCalifornia said:


> You know guys, it’s time to turn the tables on the wives... buy the damn saw you want/need, and tell your wife she’s cut off if she starts in on ya!.. It’s not like you’ve gone behind her back a bought a two hundred thousand dollar Maserati


exactly lol. then it will get to a point that your wife will be like mine, and everytime she sees a saw on bookface or youtube, she will look at me and ask if she has that model of saw


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Oct 20, 2022)

Billhook said:


>



they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


----------



## sean donato (Oct 20, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


The popularity has nothing to do with the saw.....


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Oct 20, 2022)

sean donato said:


> The popularity has nothing to do with the saw.....


nope its the pic that gets most peoples attention


----------



## Billhook (Oct 20, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


I will ask my wife to pose with her Stihl electric 10 inch bar in a wet T shirt and see if we can generate some cash!


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Behaviorally people can make changes Bill but personality is probably the best indication of what future actions will happen.
> Honestly the man who collects 1000s saws is the problem, not the saws.


I cannot disagree


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2022)

Billhook said:


>



I have watched many of their videos.....not sure why


----------



## sean donato (Oct 20, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


Just had this thought that I found really funny with this video. She pulls out every typical homeowner saw that most here would pass right over till the get to the 880. Can't say that dies a lot for their credibility imo.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2022)

Billhook said:


> I will ask my wife to pose with her Stihl electric 10 inch bar in a wet T shirt and see if we can generate some cash!


I will be waiting on those pics


----------



## angelo c (Oct 20, 2022)

There's a whole Lotta wrongs in that video...but it ain't for us...it's for creeps who like to stare at other guys wives and such...
I suggest he gets the cute wife to show us all how to "tune" a saw half dressed next...


----------



## Billhook (Oct 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I will be waiting on those pics


The trouble with all these types of videos is that you are meant to be watching the saw and learning something.!


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2022)

angelo c said:


> There's a whole Lotta wrongs in that video...but it ain't for us...it's for creeps who like to stare at other guys wives and such...
> I suggest he gets the cute wife to show us all how to "tune" a saw half dressed next...


So are you saying a man that looks at an attractive woman is a creep?

Thou shall not covet thy neighbor's wife...... well broke that one


----------



## gobucks (Oct 20, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


I don’t see what all the hype is about. Who doesn’t wear yoga pants and flex their ass toward the camera when they’re cutting?


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2022)

gobucks said:


> I don’t see what all the hype is about. Who doesn’t wear yoga pants and flex their ass toward the camera when they’re cutting?


Well I can put on some yoga pants, flex my non existent ass (boss chewed that off some 30 years ago), grab a 090 and post a video. Yeah well ...............on second thought that video would make a good man puke.


----------



## ROME K/G (Oct 21, 2022)

I can't stand to watch that video!! About as stupid as you can get!!!!!!!!! Yuppies!!!!!!!!


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Oct 22, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I have watched many of their videos.....not sure why


lol. her FIL likes filming her too. the way he looks at her makes me think, if his son got killed in the line of duty, he would gladly step in. but they figured out the YouTube algorithm. and she wears those yoda pants so the women know how comfortable they are to wear.


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2022)

This will explain binds and stuff and has some drawings. You might be able to find a bargain crosscut saw to use and that way you get a workout and will be carbon neutral. Page 40 is where a discussion of bucking begins.









USDA - Crosscut Saw Guide - Saws that Sing - [PDF Document]


SawsThat Sing A Guide to Using Crosscut Saws SawsThat Sing A Guide to Using Crosscut Saws United States Department of Agriculture Forest Service Technology & Development…




vdocument.in


----------



## Bill G (Oct 26, 2022)

slowp said:


> You might be able to find a bargain crosscut saw to use and that way you get a workout and will be carbon neutral.


Great help


----------



## slowp (Oct 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Great help


Yup, about as much as half of the thread. 

I've worked on trails with masters of crosscuts. It's very interesting--there are a few specialized tools. I had never heard of an underbuck tool, but there is such a thing and I got to use it. 

The first thing one does, after sizing up the tree, is to remove the bark where you will be cutting, and one guy had an old spud that he found in an antinque store on the east coast. Old tools still get used. 

You can use an axe for the underbuck tool, but the same guy that had the spud had built one using aircraft metals to make it light weight. When you do trail work, you pack in so want tool that are as lightweight as possible. 

They ground down plastic wedges as the kerf on a crosscut is narrower than a chain kerf.

Note the cut mentioned in the handout about not matching top and bottom cut so the log doesn't knock the saw out of your hands and squish the saw. It might come in handy on the tree shown in the picture. 

It's all quite fascinating, although I found myself thinking how much faster a chainsaw is.


----------



## snobdds (Oct 26, 2022)

I always make a wedge cut about 3 feet up from the root ball on the top side of the log going down about 3/4 of the diameter. 

Then I start at the top and work down. If the tree wants to start and stand up, it will start to collapse in on itself at the wedge and release the energy without the whip effect. 

I whish I had trees that size here. There is a guy selling a Stihl 075 here that would eat that thing up.


----------



## slowp (Oct 26, 2022)

Beware of "Always".

This is an example of when things go bad while starting from the top and working towards the butt/rootwad on a blowdown. When I drove by in the morning, firewood cutters were working on it. When I came back by in the afternoon, they were gone and this was left. 

I checked for blood and found none. It must have been a bit exciting. But this won't "always" happen. It did on this tree because they didn't understand the forces under pressure, and there's a lot of dirt near the rootwad. Walk around and look and think before cutting.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 25, 2022)

I have a 500i and 32” bar. These trees were no where as big, the ash maybe 30” or so. I wouldn’t hesitate to go at the Oak with my saw. I never touch the top until I have the tree clear of the root ball. I seem to get a few of these every year. We seem to get more frequent wind storms here in southern Ontario than we used to.


----------



## Husky77 (Nov 25, 2022)

take your time, plan every cut and its reaction, keep the chain sharp and saw tuned. take wedges and have them ready, stay safe & have fun. And post some more pics if you can


----------



## sawfun (Nov 26, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> they made a lot of money off of this vidja. it is up over 18m views


Id like to see that guy run a 7-29, 990g, or 797g and the like, with a 72" bar and 1/2" chisel chain. Then the video may be able to post "most powerful". Yuppies with 880's & 881's haven't a clue, just a nice wallet.


----------



## sawfun (Nov 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I have watched many of their videos.....not sure why


Big saws get our attention Bill.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 26, 2022)

sawfun said:


> Id like to see that guy run a 7-29, 990g, or 797g and the like, with a 72" bar and 1/2" chisel chain. Then the video may be able to post "most powerful". Yuppies with 880's & 881's haven't a clue, just a nice wallet.


I fully agree...


----------



## Bill G (Nov 26, 2022)

sawfun said:


> Big saws get our attention Bill.


Honestly all joking aside that is what got my attention in the first place. I then saw how stupid they acted and watched a few more hoping it got better....it did not....


----------



## ClimberBusinessman (Nov 26, 2022)

Might as well get an ms881, if you can find one (there hard to come by with the shortages on everything), while you're at it. You really only need three types of saws, a 12-16" tophandle, a 20-24" regular saw for ground work, and a saw with a larger, 41-59" bar like the MS881 for general tree work. If you wanted to get a 36" saw, the ECHO 7310P has the same if not better quality than Stihl, and a really good warranty (better than Stihl), and is available online. 

You might possibly get by with a smaller saw and just run a bigger bar on it than recommended, but you might have trouble with that approach, especially with keeping it oiled, and the friction from the contact with the chain with the bar might be enough to stall out the saw when you run way longer bar lengths than recommended.


----------



## Elwellboy (Nov 28, 2022)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


I’ve got a Super Pro 125 ith a 36” bar. That would do the trick


----------



## jcquade (Monday at 8:51 PM)

trook1 said:


> I ran across this huge oak blow-down yesterday, and I need some help deciding on what I need to cut it out of the road. At a minimum, the trunk portion has to be cleared. I currently have a MS462 with a 25" bar, but I don't think it will begin to touch this tree because of its size (the branches maybe.....LOL).
> 
> For comparison purposes, I am about 6 ft tall in these boots. I didn't measure the tree, but I estimate it to be 65+ inches in diameter. I admit I am a little out of my comfort zone cutting this tree. The largest I have bucked has been about 43" in diameter. What saw do I need? Stihl is my only consideration. Would the MS661 with a 36" bar do the trick?
> 
> Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!


Curious what saw did you buy and how did it work out?


----------



## GrizG (Tuesday at 12:05 PM)

Billhook said:


> I will ask my wife to pose with her Stihl electric 10 inch bar in a wet T shirt and see if we can generate some cash!


Depending on the wife, you might be eating that 10" saw.


----------



## computeruser (Tuesday at 1:08 PM)

Stuff like that is where the 100cc+ saws make sense. You can do it with less, but holy crap is it tedious if you’re blocking at 16” intervals for firewood. 

Even moving the cut rounds is gonna be a task. Having done it, it is annoying as hell even with a skid steer to upend the rounds so you can quarter them and make the chunks moveable.


----------

